# C02 Regulators - Do Overseas One Fit?



## DarrylB (22/2/05)

Here's a question to notch up my first post (been lurking for a few months tho! and thanks for all the quality info gleaned so far)

Do overseas purchased regulators fit on Australian Co2 bottles. Of course there are "issues" of not an Australian standards approved device etc.etc.
But if we ignore standards, has anyone actaully tried this. Picking up regualtors for half price, or upgrading to a dual stage or multi output regualtor for the same price is somewhat tempting-even if it is becasue I'm a gadget freak.

Most of the datasheets for USA stuff (sister lives in California which is handy) refers to CO2(F) connectors and CGA-320 (which I found out is .825" 14[tpi?] RH male) while MAH alluded to the Australian gas fitting as being 7/8" UNF.
See: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...indpost&p=34967

So the thread pitch is the same and there is "only" a 50thou (of an inch) difference if the measurements are accurate. Problem is that I have not actaully been able to confirm the Australian fitting on the gas bottle (my kegs are in transit and I was planning to start getting the fittings).

Of course the other option is to get a replacement header between the bottle and the guage (again MAH seemed to think that all gauges have the same 1/4" fitting).

In the worst case, I take a punt, and end up with a regulator that doesn't quite fit and I have to head over to dad's lathe and make an adaptor (especially for a sodastream/portable gas bottle).

Any thoughts/experience guys?


----------



## MAH (22/2/05)

Hi DarrylB

Found out better information since those posts. The Australian Standard for CO2 is .860" 14 TPI RHT. So the US regs don't fit Australian cylinders. But I reckon the regulator bodies all use the same size thread, so if you had an Australian stem and nut off an old broken reg, you could screw it into a US body (although I'm not sure if all of them use RH or LH threads).

You can pick up quality regs in Australia for a pretty good price now days.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Boots (22/2/05)

I just got pricing from Victoria Fittings on regulators.

Single Gauge $80 (i think that was exGST)
Dual Gauge $88.

Not sure what price you're getting in the states, but $88 seems pretty good to me.


----------



## DarrylB (22/2/05)

OK clearly I have not checked *enough* suppliers yet.. so while in the US it might be "possible" to save $30-40 it just doesn't seem to be worth the risk and hassle of getting bits from all over the place... ( I had been working on a price of $120+ for regulators in Australia)

Time for me to track down Victoria Fittings and make a few more phone calls,

Thanks for the info,
Darryl


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

Bought one on ebay before Christmas ...brand new single gauge Co2 regulator.

Cost me $40 including postage.  

Came from Taiwan! Working well ...so far!  

I see the bloke is advertising again!! Language barrier/email was a bit tricky :blink: 

ebay link to follow


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

regulator


----------



## Plastic Man (24/2/05)

Jimmy

That showing as "BUY IT NOW" for about $20. Thats a bargain.

From memory - can you remember what postage was - or thereabouts.

Also - did it fit the Australian fittings ?? Or did you have to use adaptors.

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## MAH (24/2/05)

I wouldn't rush into this deal. I ordered the same regulator from the same guy and can confirm that language is a definite problem. I sent my money and still haven't received the reg yet. That was about a month ago. I've just written the money off :angry: .

Cheers
MAH


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

the time factor was worrying for me too ...but, after dealing with keg suppliers in the US I was ready for it to take some time.

...may have been about six weeks or more MAH !!


as for the postage ...I think it cost around $15 or $20 depending on the "option" you choose.

...It 's a standard (Australian) co2 bottle fitting ...I mean it works on my bottles and extinguishers.


like I said, so far so good

the bloke is an aquarium supplier by the look of his ebay shop

hope all that helps


----------



## Plastic Man (24/2/05)

Thanks Jimmy and Mah.

The guy has got a 100% feedback rating and looks like he has been in business a while so maybe you might still be OK MAH. I might wait and see how you fair before I take the plunge. I just wrote $25 off from one of the Keg suppliers in the US so a bit EBAY p!**ed off at the moment. Paid with PAYPAL so maybe able to get it back somehow. I've been meaning to read the web site.

cheers - PM


----------



## GMK (24/2/05)

I sell Brand New Dual Gauge Regs - Harris 601 for 80.00.

Postage is 10.00 express post....

GMKenterprises


----------



## jimmysuperlative (24/2/05)

I can vouch for GMK's harris regs ...I have one and they are tops!! 

the Taiwan regulator is for my portable system ...don't like the idea of smashing a gauge on my good harris regulator


----------



## Plastic Man (24/2/05)

Thanks Jimmy - I think GMK just got himself a sale.

And thanks GMK for quick quote.

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## Plastic Man (25/2/05)

Been shopping around for a reg the last few days. Thought I'd post the results in case anyone else in Sydney is in the marklet for one.


VIC FITTINGS:

They do not have the CO2 regulator with the 2 gauges in stock at the moment.. They are 2 weeks or so for delivery and the price is $ 88.00 + gst = $96.80
They have the single gauge reg on the shelf at $ 75.00 + gst = $82.50 
Delivery by Airbag to Sydney would be $ 15.00
www.vicfit.com

BOC Gases

2 gauge reg - $122.33 + GST = $134.56
4 days delivery. Order via their central number and pick up from a branch.
Call 131 262


GMK

Harris601 Dual Gauge Reg - $80 + $10 delivery.
No need for a contact. Hell find you, (only joking Ken !!)

I think GMK beats the others hands down.


----------



## Plastic Man (25/2/05)

Jimmy and MAH

I see what you mean about the language barrier. I emailed him via ebay and asked him to clarify the payment method. I got this response:

"you can use negative pervious paper package cash($42AUD),set in envelope,
register post mail sent to me,the most economize"

What the hell is "pervious paper package cash" Have I missed a major technological advancement in international currency transactions ???

Though he's doing way better than me cos I can't speak a word of Taiwanese !! 

cheers- Richard.


----------



## Steve Lacey (25/2/05)

Plastic Man said:


> Jimmy and MAH
> 
> "you can use negative pervious paper package cash($42AUD),set in envelope,
> register post mail sent to me,the most economize"
> ...



Richard, my job often involves deciphering English written by non-native speakers. You left off one crucial word when quoting: "negative". So I reckon it becomes "non-pervious paper cash". which still could mean any number of things. Plastic money? He then talks about putting it in an envelope and sending it registered post...so it just sounds like he is saying to send cash. Australian money is printed on that sort of plastic paper right? So just possibly that is what he means. You could email him back to confirm. Say "Do you mean ...." Just use standard words that can be plugged into a bilingual dictionary, no slang or idioms, and short sentences, and he will be able to understand anything you say to him. Once you get him giving yes/no answers to your confirmatory emails, you should be fine.

hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## jimmysuperlative (25/2/05)

I think I deleted my correspondence emails with the Taiwanese regulator guy (TRG) ... But, Steve is spot on with his suggestion! I kept on emailing TRG yes/no confirmation type questions ...e.g. Do you want me to send $40 Australian dollars?

It took a few emails ...worth the effort though! :chug:


----------



## Plastic Man (25/2/05)

Thanks guys makes sense.

Reminds me of playing around with Babel Fish. Get a funny statement translated to say French, translate that from French into German, go again into Spainish and then back into English. The results are often pretty funny


----------



## sintax69 (25/2/05)

So guys could some one tell me the advantage of a 2 guage reg to a single guage reg


sintax


----------



## GMK (25/2/05)

Dual gauge

One gauge reads the pouring pressure.
Other Gauge reads how much is left in the CO2 Gas Bottle.


----------



## kook (26/2/05)

GMK said:


> Dual gauge
> 
> One gauge reads the pouring pressure.
> Other Gauge reads how much is left in the CO2 Gas Bottle.
> [post="47054"][/post]​



Actually, the other gauge reads the pressure of the CO2 bottle, not how much is left.

To measure how much is left you'd be better weighing it when bought, and then periodically weighing again.


----------



## sintax69 (26/2/05)

So is there really any need for the 2nd guage or can you get away with just one guage 


sintax


----------



## Ross (26/2/05)

> "you can use negative pervious paper package cash($42AUD),set in envelope,



I trade with asian companys on a daily basis & my translation would be as follows:

you can use, no credit card, cash ($42AUD) sent by mail.

You decipher by looking at each individual word, as he's probably used a translation dictionary. then try & work it out 
i.e. negative = no. pervious = previous = credit. paper = card etc...

i personally find asking yes/no questions a disaster as they seem to answer "yes" to almost everything - lol.

No guarentee I'm right though; but my 2c worth anyway.... 

As Confucious says - man with hole in pocket, feel cocky all day.... B)


----------



## Plastic Man (1/3/05)

"negative pervious paper package cash($42AUD),set in envelope"

Ross - Took your advise and looked up "pervious" in dictiponary and it sort of means "see through" - (very sort of if you stretch teh imagination!!)

So based on that I think he means:

put, (or fold), cash in non see-through paper and wack in an envelope.

I also had a look on the Aust Post site and postage to Taiwan is $2 for non registered or $10 for registered. So the reg woudl cost $44 if you took the risk with non registered post or $52 with registered post. Add $3 to those prices as you woudl probably have to send him $45 to stay with "paper" money.

$47 for a regs not bad - though at $55 you are getting up towards VIC Fittings price - and that comes with no risk.

Though - if he can sell a reg for $21 plus postage - you wonder why we pay so much in OZ for one. ????


----------



## Plastic Man (2/4/05)

Quick update

Sent this guy $42 in a "negative pervious paper package cash($42AUD),set in envelope"

and 10 days later the reg turns up from Taiwan nicely packed.

Swaped a few emails with him during the eBay transaction and he always came back quick with answers.

Not a bad little unit. As per Jimmy's post a few back - this el cheapo can come to parties and GMK's "Harris" unit can stay at home safe & sound.

In my opinion - worth a $42 risk if anyones interested in a cheap second reg.

If we could only find out where he gets them from we could bring a few in at a time. If he can sell them for A$21, then a bulk buy would be interesting - even if we did get hit with duty and GST.......

Cheers - Richard.


----------



## voota (3/4/05)

I bought an american regulator from kegworks.com. It doesn't fit our bottles, the first bottle i got from BOC i ruined by trying to wrench the thing on to hard (BOC just swapped the bottle over  My mate uses it now, and it works because he's stuffed half a dozen washers in the fitting and only tightened it a little bit. If you do choose a Us reg, it will cost you $27 from BOC for the proper fitting. Good luck


----------



## DarrylB (5/4/05)

You will find though that the US regs will fit the Soda stream bottles properly, i.e they are both CGA320 threads. Of course you can get an aussie regulator to fit (very sloppy) or get an adaptor machined up. But I figure for $40AUS for a second regulator that can stay with my soda stream bottles is a pretty good deal. The regulator I finished up with just needed a 7mm piece of 4mm diamter rod to depress the button the on the soda stream, and I didn't need to make pressure fitting adaptors (altho Hoops' example looks pretty good).

That said, to remove the bottle fitting off the regulator (often epoxied on) is not worth the hassle given the availability of local regulators for $80!

Oh well, twas fun investigating all the options. Just gotta wait for my kegs to arrive now


----------



## jayse (5/4/05)

I don't have any drama fitting my north american made reg to my boc bottle, actually its a perfect fit! its a NABS.


Jayse


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/4/05)

DarrylB said:


> You will find though that the US regs will fit the Soda stream bottles properly, i.e they are both CGA320 threads. Of course you can get an aussie regulator to fit (very sloppy) or get an adaptor machined up. But I figure for $40AUS for a second regulator that can stay with my soda stream bottles is a pretty good deal.



A second regulator for A$40 is cheaper than what the local HBS charges for the adaptor <_< 

TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/4/05)

jayse said:


> I don't have any drama fitting my north american made reg to my boc bottle, actually its a perfect fit! its a NABS.
> Jayse
> [post="52909"][/post]​



Hey Jayse,
Are you referring to NADS regulators? Can you remember where you bought yours? I didn't know that NADS regs were a good fit with BOC / Aussie CO2 bottles?

I'm currently looking at either buying a dual guage reg from GMK or a dual outlet reg from the US so I can have two kegs on the gas at the same time... :beer: 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## normell (11/4/05)

Trough Lolly said:


> jayse said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any drama fitting my north american made reg to my boc bottle, actually its a perfect fit! its a NABS.
> ...



Just get a "T" John Guest fitting or two.
Have as many kegs as you want.

Normell


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/4/05)

Thanks for that Normell  

I read a pdf on John Guest fittings here:
http://www.psifilters.com.au/How%20speed%20fit%20works.pdf

Question: If I bought the T piece, wouldn't that mean that both kegs would be equally pressurised via the one regulator? I suppose the only way around that would be to buy a secondary regulator?

It looks like the ways of blowing one's hard earned loot are endless with this hobby, eh?! :huh: 

TL


----------



## Wortgames (11/4/05)

Hey TL - you only need a second reg (or a double reg) if you want to run your kegs at two different pressures. If, like most of us, you are happy to have them both at the same pressure just put a T piece in the gas line. Much cheaper.

If you are pedantic about carbonation levels and likely to have, say, a stout anda weissbier on tap at the same time you'll want separate regulation - but my suggestion would be to leave this for a while, it sounds like you've got other demands on your cash at the moment!


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/4/05)

Yeah, thanks Wortgames, I think I need to get the high priority stuff first and then look at the sexier gear later on!
I have a SS barbed T piece and some SS hose clips laying around somewhere that would probably do the trick for two kegs...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

jimmysuperlative said:


> Bought one on ebay before Christmas ...brand new single gauge Co2 regulator.
> 
> Cost me $40 including postage.
> 
> ...



Like this?





I'm thinking of buying one this week  

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

I'm impatient, so I bought one anyway!

Here's hoping :beerbang: 

PZ.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (8/8/05)

Fingerlickin_B ...that's the one I have!

It goes well (although I got some water in the gauge last time I used it) on my sodastream bottle with one of Hoops' adapters.
It also fits my co2 cylinder and my fire extinguisher no probs.  

There is a fiddly little hose connector -designed for aquarium tubing- which I removed and replaced with a push-connect fitting to take my gas line.

I'm very happy with it ...just hope it still works after its recent bath!! :blink:


----------



## GMK (8/8/05)

Jimmy

Buy a One Way check Valve to protect the reg.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (8/8/05)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


...sage advice GMK (I hope you posted mine today?)


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

Beautiful newsand I wouldve considered a check valve to be a given in any system? (car dude showing through here  )

PZ.


----------



## GMK (8/8/05)

jimmysuperlative said:


> ...sage advice GMK (I hope you posted mine today?)



Will be posted when u put the money in my account - they are 22.50 ea plus postage... h34r: 

For you will include free clamps for the gas line....
\ :super:


----------



## jimmysuperlative (8/8/05)

...a check valve would not have helped in this case!!

It was dropped (reg only) into a container of water -actually, half-caught it as it hit the water!


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

Just as a point of interest, after negotiations (in very simplified English) with the Taiwanese dude, he will now accept PayPal payments from us  

PZ.

p.s. I know I'm not "one of the crew" yet, but by "us" I meant people in AU


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (8/8/05)

jimmysuperlative said:


> ...a check valve would not have helped in this case!!
> 
> It was dropped (reg only) into a container of water -actually, half-caught it as it hit the water!
> [post="70753"][/post]​



For sure, man I hate that "I just f*cked up" feeling!

PZ.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/8/05)

MAH said:


> I sent my money and still haven't received the reg yet. That was about a month ago. I've just written the money off :angry: .
> [post="46829"][/post]​





jimmysuperlative said:


> the time factor was worrying for me too ...but, after dealing with keg suppliers in the US I was ready for it to take some time.
> 
> ...may have been about six weeks or more MAH !! [post="46838"][/post]​



Looks like hes picked up his game since thenI used Buy It Now last Monday, but didnt pay until Thursday (I arranged the late payment with him via email _*before*_ purchase), paid him via PayPal last Thursday and it arrived todaythats exactly one week :super: 

PZ.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (18/8/05)

Top stuff, Fingers!!

... for a cheap reg, that's low profile ...and fairly durable (mine survived its bath) ...and keeps my good ones from getting damaged when I'm mobile ...I reckon this bloke is well worth the effort.

Well done on your pick-up!


----------



## Uncle Fester (18/8/05)

I would assume that his 5Kg Steel bottle would be (if not illegal to import), impossible to fill here???

Weblink

M h34r:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/8/05)

mandrakar said:


> I would assume that his 5Kg Steel bottle would be (if not illegal to import), impossible to fill here???
> 
> Weblink
> 
> ...



Import? No problem. 

Fill? Forget it!

PZ.


----------



## Uncle Fester (19/8/05)

Just a quick question....

When I try and look at the Taiwanese Ebay page, it is pretty much unreadable. Lots of squares and the like, and not much text. Is this an indication that I need to load some extra language support into my web browser, or is it a fact of life, when trying to negotiate a foreign ebay site???

M


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/8/05)

mandrakar said:


> Just a quick question....
> 
> When I try and look at the Taiwanese Ebay page, it is pretty much unreadable. Lots of squares and the like, and not much text. Is this an indication that I need to load some extra language support into my web browser, or is it a fact of life, when trying to negotiate a foreign ebay site???
> 
> ...



I just copy the item number and load it in eBay.com.au 

Still heaps of question marks all over the page, but enough in English that you can tell what's what. 

PZ.


----------



## troywhite (19/8/05)

mandrakar said:


> Just a quick question....
> 
> When I try and look at the Taiwanese Ebay page, it is pretty much unreadable. Lots of squares and the like, and not much text. Is this an indication that I need to load some extra language support into my web browser, or is it a fact of life, when trying to negotiate a foreign ebay site???
> 
> ...



Following Fingerlickin_B's instructions, I have just "communicated" with this guy. All seems well and I have ordered one of these using Paypal for $45 including postage.

See how we go.

He was very quick to answer my initial email. Obviously getting used to these crazy aussies 

Anyway for those interested, my email to him went like this:



> CO2 Regulator. I purchase ebay item 7707545685?
> Postage how much Australia, Canberra?
> How do I make payment? Paypal?
> 
> thank you.



Did the trick with his reply being:



> postage to the Australia $11aud,2---CO2 REGULATOR $22aud,3--paypal feed $2aud,4---tatol $45aud,5--you can use negative pervious paper package cash($42aud),set in envelope,
> register post mail sent to me,the most economize
> my address ... yada yada



Not sure of his maths, but based on all your feedback price seems pretty good.

Clicked the "Buy Now" option on the web page to complete the sale. 

*TIP: Grab the Item Number and head over to ebay.com (or ebay.com.au) and type it in there. You will get the page with more english!!*

Payed using Paypal. Simple. Let's see when it arrives !!

Thanks again Fingerlicken_B :beer:


*EDIT: Hey Fingerlicken_B, just realised you are a fellow Belconnen resident!!. Holy cow, fancy that. I am in Page. I'll have to give you a sampler or two for your advice *


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/8/05)

troywhite said:


> Hey Fingerlicken_B, just realised you are a fellow Belconnen resident!!. Holy cow, fancy that. I am in Page. I'll have to give you a sampler or two for your advice
> [post="72791"][/post]​



Hahaha, we probably even know each other and haven't figured it out yet :lol: 

PZ.


----------



## Plastic Man (19/8/05)

Paypals a bonus !!

I sent him $45 cash in an envelope. Reg turned up 10 days later. Only issue was he got my address wrong so it arrived in OZ and went back, and then he sent it again. Still only 10 days.

So just make sure you email your address through clearly. Maybe put your surname in Capitals and underline.

good luck.


----------



## troywhite (27/8/05)

OK Guys,

Another 100% rap for this guy!!!!

The Reg I ordered on Saturday night turned up Friday morning. Awesome


----------



## Jye (5/9/05)

I'm thinking of getting a tiny regulator from this guy for a portable setup, just wanted to ask if anyone has had any experience with this type. From what I have read the single gauge one seem to be fine but I would like to go as small as possible to hide it from drunken little fingers  

Hey troywhite, you said you payed by paypal, did he give you his details in his reply email?

Cheers

edit: better link


----------



## Jye (2/10/05)

Ok, I got one of the reg with the gauge from this guy... no worries at all, a very smooth transaction.

BUT when I got it I wanted to test it out, so I connect the output of the reg up to the output of my 601 reg so I get an idea of how much I need to turn the knob to get the correct serving pressure. I turn the knob the tiniest way and watch the pressure gauge on the 601.... only to see it continually rise :blink: This isnt a reg it is just a valve.

Hasnt anyone else experienced this??? or have I just been screwed :angry:


----------



## redbeard (2/10/05)

Im not an expert, but i dont think it works like that. the gas bottle side is high pressure, while the outlet is low. having low pressure on the high (input) side i dont think would work. thats if i understood what your trying to do ....


----------



## Jye (2/10/05)

Cheers for your help redbeard but I don't think I explained it very well.

The new reg is hooked up to a sodastream cylinder and the output of it is connected via gas line to the output of the 601 reg which is on my fire extinguisher. With the 601 reg closed I should be able to open the new reg and see what pressure is in the gas line via the gauge on the 601... is that any clearer <_< 

I have tried it the other way, closing the new reg and opening the 601 which works fine.


----------



## DarrylB (2/10/05)

Jye, 
In theory, that setup should give you an accuate pressure as long as the Harris regulator is a non-relieving type (i.e will vent an increase in pressure from downstream on the low-pressure side). I only mention that because one cheap regulator I have will vent from the low-pressure side if the difference between the setting and the actual pressure is greater than some set figure (about 6-8 psi). 

Anyway what I have noticed on this cheaper regulator of mine is that if I set a value of say 10psi for dispensing, that it will slowly creep upwards over a number of hours to as high has 16-18 psi. Now this is not a problem if I am continually dispensing and the regulator is delivering gas, but once I stop, the problem starts. The drift is fairly slow, and apparently is termed "delivery presure creep" and is caused by equlisation of the pressure and internal spring forces when the flow stops (or also by contamination/dirt in the regulator). Over the course of a night dispensing kegs it is a minor annoyance and I might "reset" the pressure once, but if I were to try force carbonating at 12psi for 3 days, well the regulator will gets up to around 20psi (where it stabilises). 

So without having experience with the regulator you got, it may be something similar to what I've got - great at delivering a certain pressure, as long as there is gas flow. So if the pressure creep isn't too fast, and it is only for your portable system you may have to do what I do and vent the kegs once or twice over the course of the night. If the pressure is however not creeping, rather "running" upwards, then I can only say that is bad luck, maybe some dirt preventing the regulator diaphragm sealing properly? (looks unservicible anyway) Best of luck


----------



## Jye (3/10/05)

Cheers DarrylB



> In theory, that setup should give you an accuate pressure as long as the Harris regulator is a non-relieving type (i.e will vent an increase in pressure from downstream on the low-pressure side). I only mention that because one cheap regulator I have will vent from the low-pressure side if the difference between the setting and the actual pressure is greater than some set figure (about 6-8 psi).



I believe the 601 is a non-relieving type since I can set it to say 10 psi and then close the reg and the pressure will not drop.



> If the pressure is however not creeping, rather "running" upwards



Unfortunately it runs up in a matter of seconds :angry: 

I would really like to hear from some of the other guys that have bought this reg and their experience.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (3/10/05)

Hey Jye, 

Mine seems to be the same, although I measured it a different way (measured keg contents pressure with a gauge). 

I just use it to give the keg a hit of gas when needed and otherwise leave it turned all the way off. 

Hope this helps h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## als_world (3/10/05)

Jye, are you sure it's not a fixed pressure regulator rather than just a valve?
I suspect it may be like some of the CIG Comet type of regs where they have a set output pressure (eg 200kPa) and you control the flow with some other type of inline valve (eg - flowmeter). Does it have any documentation or markings that would suggest this ?

Alternatively, if you have the nerves for it, you could connect it to your 601 and see just how far it goes...

It seems odd that they would just sell you a valve though.


----------



## Jye (3/10/05)

> I suspect it may be like some of the CIG Comet type of regs where they have a set output pressure (eg 200kPa) and you control the flow with some other type of inline valve (eg - flowmeter). Does it have any documentation or markings that would suggest this ?



Will have a look tonight to see if it has a set pressure and markings. Either way it isnt really suited for dispensing beer.


----------



## Jye (4/10/05)

I don't think these regs have a set pressure, last night I took it up to about 400kPa and it was still wanting to increase (I wasn't brave enough to go any higher)

If anyone out there has a use for one of these send me a PM with an offer.


----------



## ozbrewer (5/10/05)

yes i think they are a valve, maybe more suited to welding


----------



## BRAD T (18/10/05)

GMK,
I have sent you a PM


----------



## sintax69 (30/10/05)

Has anyone had any problems with the $40 regualtors from the guy in taiwan I see he has them still for sale and was wondering if they are working no leaks Etc


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/10/05)

Mine works great as a party reg, but not good for a "set & forget" system. 

No leaks so far  

PZ.


----------



## sintax69 (30/10/05)

Fingerlickin_B why is it not any good for a set and forget system?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (30/10/05)

If you read through the last few pages you'll see that it is in fact just a valve with a bottle pressure gauge on it. 

Good for giving a spurt of gas every now and then...but it won't actually regulate pressure  

PZ.


----------

